# Sustituir integrado DM311



## dine00 (Ene 13, 2010)

Lo primero presentarme, ya que soy nuevo en el foro y aclarar que mis cococimientos en electrónica son básicos, así que disculpar si alguna vez digo alguna tontería.
Se me ha estropeado la fuente de un DVD. Tiene un integrado que pone DM311 BG 04 reventado. La fuente da dos tensiones +5 y +-12 V. 
Pregunté en una tienda si tenían la placa de la fuente completa y no la tenían. Después le pregunté por el integrado y tampoco. 
¿Hay algún integrado equivalente a éste o forma de conseguir la placa completa?
Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 14, 2010)

Busca en otra tienda la fuente del DVD completa, es universal.


----------



## dine00 (Ene 15, 2010)

Alguien tiene el esquema de una fuente similar +12 0 12 y 5 con los valores de los componentes para intentar realizarla.
Gracias.


----------

